# Best anti-anxiety medication for a 19 year old?



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

First post!

I'm EXTREMELY shy in public and awful at talking to people, unless they're VERY close friends or doctors from some reason.

When I talk to people in public, I can just feel my throat closing up, which makes my voice change so I sound like a retard. This makes me even more tense and I look like a complete mess.

I just want a drug I can take every now again when I really need it. Like for school presentations or when I have to talk to a lot of people on certain days.

Which med would be best for those once in a while occasions?

Thank you very much


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

*For some reason.

Can't edit posts on this forum?

I have a doctors appointment soon and would like to ask the doctor for the best med. 

Quick replies will be appreciated!


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Appointment is in 30 mins!

(I've searched the forum and can't find anything relevant to me)

I'm from the UK if that helps.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn man wish i could help. That's pretty hard advice to give, more then likely there gonna give you an ssri which for most people does **** all for anxiety, I did say most tho, for some they seem to work. Next most likely option you will get is an snri which is like the same but more of a happy energetic feeling(for me) and unfortunately again not much for anxiety and can be worse cause of the NE. Next in the line is benzos, I doubt your doctor will prescribe those unless or occasional use. I'm sorry man I can't say what your best option would be I don't know you that well or know your symptoms. Best to take what the doc gives you and see how you react and go from There. But warning, that can end up in a vicious and frustrating cycle of med after med that don't work. Doctors like to prescribe like a million different ssri's and snri's until one of you finnally gives in and admits that class of med does not work for uou


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh **** I didn't even realize you had said you just need something for occasion! Make sure you stress this big time to your doctor, make sure you let him know your not depressed at all and don't feel anxious all the time, you just have occasional bouts of anxiety and want something for those occasions. Your much more likely to get a benzo which in my opinion is perfectly safe even for a 19 year old to use as a on needed basis IF used properly! Go for the benzo man! Repeat what I said to your doc, "I am not depressed and don't feel anxiety all the time, just certain occasions when I'm feeling very highly anxious" you can even stress you don't wanna be put on anti-depressants cause you don't feel you need them and are content for the most part! Don't let him sucker you into ssri's. Sorry I didn't read your whole post and give u good info the first time


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats what I told my doc and he gave me benzos......they work great


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First post!
> 
> ...





Oioioi123 said:


> Oh **** I didn't even realize you had said you just need something for occasion! Make sure you stress this big time to your doctor, make sure you let him know your not depressed at all and don't feel anxious all the time, you just have occasional bouts of anxiety and want something for those occasions. Your much more likely to get a benzo which in my opinion is perfectly safe even for a 19 year old to use as a on needed basis IF used properly! Go for the benzo man! Repeat what I said to your doc, "I am not depressed and don't feel anxiety all the time, just certain occasions when I'm feeling very highly anxious" you can even stress you don't wanna be put on anti-depressants cause you don't feel you need them and are content for the most part! Don't let him sucker you into ssri's. Sorry I didn't read your whole post and give u good info the first time


Great advice. Thank you.

I've got an appointment with a locum doctor tomorrow because my usual doctor is off sick. Do you think he'd give me benzos as I've never seen him before?

Also, I've heard of some really bad side affects in regards to benzos. Epecially Xanax, which seems to be the best one at the moment. I believe it completely messes up your libido? If I stopped taking the benzo, would the side affects like that wear off?

Thank you very much for your help guys! :clap


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I was on Ativan then I switch to klonopin, but it was taking a while to kick in so I asked my doc if I could try Xanax but I'm going to switch back because the Xanax does nothing for my anxiety the olny thing it does is knocks my as* out


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Big T said:


> I was on Ativan then I switch to klonopin, but it was taking a while to kick in so I asked my doc if I could try Xanax but I'm going to switch back because the Xanax does nothing for my anxiety the olny thing it does is knocks my as* out


Really?

How did Ativan and Klonopin go for you?

Also I've heard propranolol is a good drug. It blocks your adrenaline receptors or something. Anyone had experience with one of these drugs?


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Ativan worked good but klonopin lasts longer


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Big T said:


> Ativan worked good but klonopin lasts longer


Nice, that's great man. What do you think would work best for me? As I only want them occasionally.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> Really?
> 
> How did Ativan and Klonopin go for you?
> 
> Also I've heard propranolol is a good drug. It blocks your adrenaline receptors or something. Anyone had experience with one of these drugs?


Beta blockers(propranolol) actually do work excellent for occasional use at diminishing physical symptoms of anxiety like rapid heart beat sweating shaking blushing ect. I don't find they work nearly as well when used frequently but work like a charm for occasion. It's actually what a lot of performers like musicians use to relax their nerves on stage and such without being impaired or sedated. That's something I wouldn't be afraid to suggest to my
Doctor either, your not going to look like a drug seeker by asking about proponolol, but If you want it for occasion don't get the extended release, inderal LA I found the instant one or even atenolol way better for occasional use. As for benzos normally for occasion use it's Xanax or Ativan, Xanax is more for intense anxiety or panic attacks, it hits hard and fast, Ativan doesn't hit as hard or fast and is a lot more subtle and I find lasts longer, so really depends on your level of anxiety and such. Klonipin I don't have much experience with but I have noticed it seems to be prescribed a lot more to the people who are on daily use of benzos, I think it's due to the fact it's pretty long lasting


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> Beta blockers(propranolol) actually do work excellent for occasional use at diminishing physical symptoms of anxiety like rapid heart beat sweating shaking blushing ect. I don't find they work nearly as well when used frequently but work like a charm for occasion. It's actually what a lot of performers like musicians use to relax their nerves on stage and such without being impaired or sedated. That's something I wouldn't be afraid to suggest to my
> Doctor either, your not going to look like a drug seeker by asking about proponolol, but If you want it for occasion don't get the extended release, inderal LA I found the instant one or even atenolol way better for occasional use. As for benzos normally for occasion use it's Xanax or Ativan, Xanax is more for intense anxiety or panic attacks, it hits hard and fast, Ativan doesn't hit as hard or fast and is a lot more subtle and I find lasts longer, so really depends on your level of anxiety and such. Klonipin I don't have much experience with but I have noticed it seems to be prescribed a lot more to the people who are on daily use of benzos, I think it's due to the fact it's pretty long lasting


Oh right. So if I get a drug that's too intense, will I turn into an overconfident jackass or something?

So do beta blockers only work for the result of a panic attack? They don't prevent panic attacks like benzos?


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

I worded that wrong.

Do beta blockers prevent the symptoms of Panic attacks? Where as Benzos prevent panic attacks altogether?

What would make me want to go for a benzo as opposed to a beta blocker?

Thanks once again.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> I worded that wrong.
> 
> Do beta blockers prevent the symptoms of Panic attacks? Where as Benzos prevent panic attacks altogether?
> 
> ...


It's kind of hard to explain really. Beta blockers pretty much kill the mechanism that causes PHYSICAL anxiety, so you might still feel nervous but you won't see the reactions in your body you normally would right. Like that rapid breathing and shortness of breath which probably explains the change in your voice you talked about. Benzos are going to sedate you and just put you in a more relaxed state of mind physically and mentally. If I had to differentiate I would say you will feel more like yourself on beta blockers but just won't get that fight or flight anxiety feeling in anxious situations, benzos are going to sedate and relax you so your just not so worried or nervous about whatever situation your going into. I actually don't think beta blockers would be a bad course of action for you for occasional use. Sorry it's kind of hard to explain but does that make sense, my explanation?


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep your explanation is crystal clear man!

Do you recommend I go in tomorrow and ask for beta blockers? Then when I see my usual doctor, I'll ask for benzos? (Assuming I'll still need benzos afterwards)

If I do get prescribed blockers, how often do you think I should use them in order to prevent building a tolerance?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> Yep your explanation is crystal clear man!
> 
> Do you recommend I go in tomorrow and ask for beta blockers? Then when I see my usual doctor, I'll ask for benzos? (Assuming I'll still need benzos afterwards)
> 
> If I do get prescribed blockers, how often do you think I should use them in order to prevent building a tolerance?


Yea I think it's pretty safe to ask about beta blockers as I said your not gonna be labeled a drug seaker. Just explain your situation like I said before right, your not depressed not anxious all the time, you just get periods of high anxiety in certain situations and you did some research and wanted to ask about the possibility of beta blockers or benzodiazepine for occasional use when your feeling high anxiety. Well with beta blockers I found they worked amazing for like 3-4 days or so then it's like I got used to the effect and the emotional anxiety took back over and they lost their effectiveness or something. But if I used em say a few times a week they were great. Atenolol was actually my favorite, just felt totally at ease and comfortable. And knowing my body was so calm made my mind at ease to. And I actually didn't find it sedating in the least, quite a calm energetic feeling actually. And no come down or withdrawal either which was cool


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

that's great. Thanks so much man, I really hope I get a good substitute doctor tomorrow.

Do you think I should leave out the benzodiazepine part until I see my regular doctor? My regular doctor knows I'm not a drug seeker at all as I've seen him all my life. 

Should I say "beta blockers" or "Atenolol"?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> that's great. Thanks so much man, I really hope I get a good substitute doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Do you think I should leave out the benzodiazepine part until I see my regular doctor? My regular doctor knows I'm not a drug seeker at all as I've seen him all my life.
> 
> Should I say "beta blockers" or "Atenolol"?


Well see ya it never looks good especially with a first visit when you go in asking about something like a benzo or stimulant or pain pill, medications like that. Especially being young, a lot of doctors will just immediatly assume your looking for a buzz unfortunately. So yea maybe explain exactly like I told you but leave the benzo part out, or if you wanna sound extra good say you read about benzos but are worried they are addictive so you wanted to ask about beta blockers instead  I'm sure they would eat that up lol. Yea you say you read about atenolol being used for occasional anxiety, I don't see why not. The trick with doctors is you don't wanna seem like your telling them how to do their job right, you just wanna put the suggestion out their innocently and let them make the "decision". Over the years I have learnt that it unfortunately takes some subtle manipulation and occasional fibbing to get the healthcare and meds you want. Because let me tell you, if you went in there without coming here first and informing yourself I promise you would be walking out with anti-depressants and that's not a road you want to go down if you don't need to trust me. I wish I had access to information and people like this when I started sealing treatment and woulda informed myself and learned the ins and outs of doctors/psychs ect


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I know man. If I never got your advice, I'd probably go in there and get no meds what so ever. The GPs I see are awful and are very reluctant to prescribe drugs, which sucks, but I'll give manipulation a go and see what happens .

This is kind of like a job interview. If I pass, I get medicine to benefit my health. If I fail, I get no meds and carry on being anxious, which is ruining my life. Ah well! 

Ok, so when I go to see the GP and he says "So how can I help you today?", how would I reply to that? It feels weird jumping in and saying "I'm not depressed, just anxious occasionally and would like a beta blocker to aide myself during those occasions."


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, It's probably better to go for the beta blockers anyway because If they help me sufficiently, I'll have no need to get Xanax. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

zoloft helps me. 100mg. But if you are struggling with intense anxiety i rrcommend a higher dosage.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

btw im 18


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> Yeah I know man. If I never got your advice, I'd probably go in there and get no meds what so ever. The GPs I see are awful and are very reluctant to prescribe drugs, which sucks, but I'll give manipulation a go and see what happens .
> 
> This is kind of like a job interview. If I pass, I get medicine to benefit my health. If I fail, I get no meds and carry on being anxious, which is ruining my life. Ah well!
> 
> Ok, so when I go to see the GP and he says "So how can I help you today?", how would I reply to that? It feels weird jumping in and saying "I'm not depressed, just anxious occasionally and would like a beta blocker to aide myself during those occasions."


Oh yea don't jump into a routine or nothing lol, just start out natural and in your own wording and manner of speaking explain this all to him. But like I said subtle manipulation, thinking of it as leading him in the direction you wanna go but letting him make the decision. You'll be fine man no worries, you got the info go get what ya want man. And let me know how it goes


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

No offense to the dude above that gave you advice, but I'm gonna give you some of the best advice you'll ever receive. If you can avoid starting down the path of anti-depressants now and figure a different way to manage your symptoms it will save you a lifetime of hassle. Take it from me and the tons of others you see on here that have been on a million different anti-depressants in their live. It's a vicious ****ty and frustrating cycle. I don't wanna deter you from something you might need, but bro if you can avoid it please do. You will thank me later trust me


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man. Yeah I thought you were going to say that about the anti-depressants. I've read around and heard they can be a waste of time as well =/.

I'll post in this thread tomorrow to let you know how it goes tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I olny use my benzos as needed


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Big T said:


> I olny use my benzos as needed


Good man, thats the only way to do it. I realize some unfortunately do have to be on benzos daily, but it should be avoided at all costs. It's all about quality of life tho, so whatever gives you more of that all the power to ya


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

kooshi said:


> zoloft helps me. 100mg. But if you are struggling with intense anxiety i rrcommend a higher dosage.


This.

There are issues with antidepressants and those under 25 years old. Also, a doctor may hesitate to give benzos to a young person. If you can show him/her you are responsible they may give you a few to try out. Beta Blockers would be good unless your blood pressure is too low.


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> Good man, thats the only way to do it. I realize some unfortunately do have to be on benzos daily, but it should be avoided at all costs. It's all about quality of life tho, so whatever gives you more of that all the power to ya


Ok so I just got back from the GP. I didn't mention Benzos at all, but I managed to get Atenolol! 

Hey was very reluctant to give me them and he was a dumbass so it was quite easy to manipulate him lol.

He was going on about how I should "join a martial arts club" and fight people etc. After a bit of pushing, I managed to get the blockers.

What do you guys recommend I do with Atenolol? When should I use it? And how much will it help me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha awesome man, doctors aren't quite as smart as people think they are  the best part is I bet you left there with him thinking it was his suggestion or thought for the beta blockers. Well time to test it out bro, got anything you could do today that would normally be anxiety provoking on a small scale you could test? Take the atenolol about 30min to an hour before I felt wicked the first few times I took it until I took it too frequently



Jav said:


> Ok so I just got back from the GP. I didn't mention Benzos at all, but I managed to get Atenolol!
> 
> Hey was very reluctant to give me them and he was a dumbass so it was quite easy to manipulate him lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> Haha awesome man, doctors aren't quite as smart as people think they are  the best part is I bet you left there with him thinking it was his suggestion or thought for the beta blockers. Well time to test it out bro, got anything you could do today that would normally be anxiety provoking on a small scale you could test? Take the atenolol about 30min to an hour before I felt wicked the first few times I took it until I took it too frequently


Wow sweet man. Well It's 9pm over here, not much I can do to be honest. The only thing that provokes anxiety is school, which I have tomorrow morning (Only 2 more months until I'm done with school! ).

Do you think I should take a pill on my way to school? What dose worked for you?

Also, does atenolol do anything else a part from preventing the symptoms of a panic attack?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> Wow sweet man. Well It's 9pm over here, not much I can do to be honest. The only thing that provokes anxiety is school, which I have tomorrow morning (Only 2 more months until I'm done with school! ).
> 
> Do you think I should take a pill on my way to school? What dose worked for you?
> 
> Also, does atenolol do anything else a part from preventing the symptoms of a panic attack?


 i think i was takeing was it 25mg? that sounds right. And definatly it could help stop a panic attack, what ussually precipitates into a panic attack, physical anxiety symptoms, rapid heartbeat shallow breathing ect which results in the feeling of panic and such. So absolutely, if i had a choice between benzos and beta blockers for just occasional aniety use/provoking situations i would choose the beta blocker. Like i stated before, you feel exactly like yourself just minus all the physical symptoms of anxiety, no sedation or anything(for me anyway, and for occasional use)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Valium, They can be addictive thought so be careful.


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

successful said:


> Valium, They can be addictive thought so be careful.


Yeah I really need to work on convincing my GP first! It was hard enough getting a beta blocker. I can't imagine how tough it'll be to get a benzo! My regular doctor HATES giving me any kind of medication. I doubt i'll get any sort of benzos. I may have to book an appointment with a psychiatrist, which takes about 3-4 months in the UK 



Oioioi123 said:


> i think i was takeing was it 25mg? that sounds right. And definatly it could help stop a panic attack, what ussually precipitates into a panic attack, physical anxiety symptoms, rapid heartbeat shallow breathing ect which results in the feeling of panic and such. So absolutely, if i had a choice between benzos and beta blockers for just occasional aniety use/provoking situations i would choose the beta blocker. Like i stated before, you feel exactly like yourself just minus all the physical symptoms of anxiety, no sedation or anything(for me anyway, and for occasional use)


Awesome, I can't wait to take it. When do you think will be best to take the pill?

Do you have issues with looking people in the eye? If so, did this aid with it?


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, when I'm anxious I stutter a lot. Do you think it'll help with that as well?


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Is Valium like klonopin?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

You bet man, it's used for people that blush and also stutterers. "
Stutterers also use beta blockers to avoid fight/flight responses, hence reducing the tendency to stutter." the atenolol lasts pretty long I would say maybe an hour before going wherever. You might be fine with half an hour but try an hour first and see what Happens. Ya not so much anymore do I have problem looking people in the eye but I used to. I think that's a combo of the med I'm on now and techniques I used but i think the beta should help enough to aid with that. Btw stuff I used to really help with the eye contact thing is first I started looking people in between their eyes at the spot right above there nose(they can't tell) until I got more comfortable, then I would try to look people in the eye but only for a short period of time then glance away and look back, keep doing this and you will get more and more comfortable and be able to do it longer. Don't try to fight it and just gaze someone in the eye when you feel that way, cause guess what it makes not only you anxious but them too. Ever notice people can kinda feel it when your really anxious and looking them in the eye and they tend to look away or whatever? Try the med, and the techniques. Over time it will get better



Jav said:


> Yeah I really need to work on convincing my GP first! It was hard enough getting a beta blocker. I can't imagine how tough it'll be to get a benzo! My regular doctor HATES giving me any kind of medication. I doubt i'll get any sort of benzos. I may have to book an appointment with a psychiatrist, which takes about 3-4 months in the UK
> 
> Awesome, I can't wait to take it. When do you think will be best to take the pill?
> 
> Do you have issues with looking people in the eye? If so, did this aid with it?


----------



## Invisibleguy786 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> You bet man, it's used for people that blush and also stutterers. "
> Stutterers also use beta blockers to avoid fight/flight responses, hence reducing the tendency to stutter." the atenolol lasts pretty long I would say maybe an hour before going wherever. You might be fine with half an hour but try an hour first and see what Happens. Ya not so much anymore do I have problem looking people in the eye but I used to. I think that's a combo of the med I'm on now and techniques I used but i think the beta should help enough to aid with that. Btw stuff I used to really help with the eye contact thing is first I started looking people in between their eyes at the spot right above there nose(they can't tell) until I got more comfortable, then I would try to look people in the eye but only for a short period of time then glance away and look back, keep doing this and you will get more and more comfortable and be able to do it longer. Don't try to fight it and just gaze someone in the eye when you feel that way, cause guess what it makes not only you anxious but them too. Ever notice people can kinda feel it when your really anxious and looking them in the eye and they tend to look away or whatever? Try the med, and the techniques. Over time it will get better


I know what you mean man. I sometimes have these sudden bursts of being really confident and then when I'm around someone really unconfident, it makes me so uncomfortable and anxious, which makes me not able to look at them in the eye. Anxiety infectious I guess!

Cool, I'll try out those techniques. It mainly applies to girls though because I can never look at them in the eye, but i'm fine when it comes to guys my age.

Are you sure I should test it out tomorrow before school? Or should I wait until the end of the day, when I get home to test it out incase there's some crazy side affect?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav said:


> I know what you mean man. I sometimes have these sudden bursts of being really confident and then when I'm around someone really unconfident, it makes me so uncomfortable and anxious, which makes me not able to look at them in the eye. Anxiety infectious I guess!
> 
> Cool, I'll try out those techniques. It mainly applies to girls though because I can never look at them in the eye, but i'm fine when it comes to guys my age.
> 
> Are you sure I should test it out tomorrow before school? Or should I wait until the end of the day, when I get home to test it out incase there's some crazy side affect?


your not going to get any crazy side effects from a beta, the only thing i could see is maybe some tiredness but thats about it. But you need to do this in a situation and way that is comfortable for you, so if you wanna test it out at home then definatly do that.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Jav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First post!
> 
> ...


Hey Jav,

There are several options I would recommend from personal experience for you to discuss with your doctor.

First, are beta blockers (propranolol, atenolol, etc.) which keep the body calm in situations where your throat may tense up and heart starts racing, etc. These medications work wonders for me, without the chance of a physical dependency. (These do virtually nothing for mental anxiety, it will only block the physical response your body has.)

Second, are benzodiazepines. These are drugs, but if taken responsibly, can help your mental tension. They are almost like having a few drinks. The combination of beta-blockers and benzodiazepines can basically wipe out your anxiety. But keep in mind that benzos can be a slippery slope and easily addictive for individuals with our condition.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jav man I been patiently waiting for an update! How are things going??


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

Jav said:


> I just want a drug I can take every now again when I really need it. Like for school presentations or when I have to talk to a lot of people on certain days.
> 
> Which med would be best for those once in a while occasions?


low-dose Xanax is a silver bullet for me.

That said...therapy is probably healthier than medication.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Sex

Lots of it.

Go.
NOW!


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol........yes


----------

